# my 50 gallon pond



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pics
View attachment 75865

View attachment 75866

View attachment 75867

View attachment 75868


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Them little sumbithes gets big QUICK!
Nice pond too btw man. We have a 300 Gallon one, and it has 3 Koi, the biggest being about 15-16 inches the others around a foot or so.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful pond! Koi will get to 36".


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i cant wait till i get settled and can set up

a decsent koi pond.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

what the hell henry, you got everything

piranhas

crays

cichlids

salt

and now this?

lol

BTW: do you still have that large oscar???


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice rock stacking job


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> what the hell henry, you got everything
> 
> piranhas
> 
> ...


nope, had to put him down


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Beautiful pond! Koi will get to 36".
> [snapback]1187989[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NIKE said:


> nice rock stacking job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking pond, although pretty small for koi









We have 5 koi in our pond (biggest 10'') and they already are eating out of my hand. They are really a fun fish to have and besides that, they just look good.

Good luck with yours


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Kinda small for koi.

How bout you trade them in for some rosy reds? They might breed in there plus they won't grow out of it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

oojit said:


> Kinda small for koi.
> 
> How bout you trade them in for some rosy reds? They might breed in there plus they won't grow out of it.
> [snapback]1190112[/snapback]​


why the f*ck would i want that....you turt


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i want a pond so bad but a bad thing about living at home is you gotta go by what mom and paps say lol and they say no to a pond lol i donno why


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

for a smaller pod such as that some mollies would be alrite. i have a smaller 125gal pond that spills into my larger one filled with mollies and rosy reds and they survive all winter. i think some of the smaller fish look good, makes the pond seem bigger


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

oojit said:


> Kinda small for koi.
> 
> How bout you trade them in for some rosy reds? They might breed in there plus they won't grow out of it.
> [snapback]1190112[/snapback]​


I did that, I had 4 Koi and added like 20-25 roseys, Feeders, to grow em out to feed my P's but since they died, they stayed in there, a yea rlater there like 6 inches or so and like 4-5 inches wide. Fat little Fockers.


----------

